# I need a wind-proof umbrella, any recommendations?



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I did a search, and although there are umbrella threads, none seemed to address the ability of the umbrellas to resist wind gusts. Where I work we get frequent spring rain, and there are times we have 30MPH wind gusts. Several times my cheap auto-opening umbrella has turned inside-out and I'm getting tired of having to flip it back. Also, this umbrella just needs to cover me, not three other people at a golf outing. I do not require some 60" tent as an umbrella, something in the 45" range would be more than adequate. :icon_smile:

Anyone have any good umbrellas they can recommend?

andy b.


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

I would recommend the ShedRain WindPro or WindJammer. I would avoid gimicks like the auto-open and close feature. A good standard vented umbrella is what Shedrain excels at making.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had luck with the Leighton Windefyer


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have found the gustbuster good. The marketing blurb says tested in 50mph wind tunnels. The finish, however, is bit ordinary: laminated handles, the odd bit of stitching that goes adrift, etc.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

My Gustbuster broke after a few usages. Sent it in for a replacement; that one broke soon after as well. Formerly made in USA, now made in China, but I'm not sure that made a difference. Bottom line: not worth the money!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Doug,

I'll check out the Gustbuster.

S&C,

I didn't come across the Windefyer in my searches, but I'll now go looking for it.

Top Guns,

I wasn't sure from your comments, have you used the ShedRain, WindPro and WindJammer? I did see the WindJammer in a search, but not the others. I was just asking because I was looking for personal experience, not anything from online reviews or such (not that this isn't an "online review", but I tend to trust the reviews of members here  ).

andy b.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I can fully recommend the Fulton Huntsman umbrella. It features a double ribbed, reinforced steel tube frame, 30 inch polyester canopy and polished, dark hardwood handle. Fulton umbrellas are made in England and hold the Royal Warrant to Queen Elizabeth II as suppliers of umbrellas and formerly the Queen Mother. I paid £16 for mine so they probably sell for around $30-40 US and I know Amazon.com has them for sale.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No such beast as a wind-proof umbrella!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^. Our friend the Earl is spot-on with his assessment.
During the 14 or so years I was working out of the Federal Building in Chicago, I carried a windproof version of a Totes umbrella. It was not fancy and as I recall it was not expensive. It actually failed four or five times, under assault by Chicago's infamous wind gusts! However, each time it failed, Totes would replace the umbrella, free of charge and without complaint. Good value, methinks!


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

My Leighton Executive has surved the past few day's Central PA winds just fine. It's in the 40-45" range. I paid $24 including shipping in 2008.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

thefancyman said:


> I can fully recommend the Fulton Huntsman umbrella. It features a double ribbed, reinforced steel tube frame, 30 inch polyester canopy and polished, dark hardwood handle. Fulton umbrellas are made in England and hold the Royal Warrant to Queen Elizabeth II as suppliers of umbrellas and formerly the Queen Mother. I paid £16 for mine so they probably sell for around $30-40 US and I know Amazon.com has them for sale.


Spot on. An unbeatable quality/price combination.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Having braved the rain and winds of NYC for many years the best protection was a hat and a raincoat. Just take a look at the discarded umbrellas in the garbage cans along Broadway and Madison Ave. Use a cab if you can find one in the rain.


----------



## shonuf323 (Jan 7, 2011)

Try Davek Umbrellas, comes with a lifetime guarantee and very high quality though expensive.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Swaine

The "Doorman" is what JFK gave to his groomsmen.

But I echo what The Earl says above. 

Swaine Doorman might not make it through a Nor'easter, but you could end up doing the Mary Poppins thing.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I see a lot of good umbrellas posted. I don't think the Doorman would survive some of the gusts I have to deal with. 

Just to be clear, 30-40MPH gusts are the kinds of winds where the rain is horizontal and your pants will be soaked from the bottom of your raincoat on down. I have about a three minute walk across a parking lot where I work (no taxis, no shuttle buses, no trams, etc.). It is in the open, and during rain storms I get wet. Those of you who have made recommendations, have you actually used the umbrellas in these conditions, or just going by online claims? And when you say "survived the rain storms", does that mean the umbrella turned inside-out and when you flipped it back it still worked, or does it mean it stayed looking like an umbrella the entire time?

I see these online ads claiming "tested to 60MPH gusts" and find it hard to believe (as Earl and eagle also seem to). Hence my request for personal experience.

andy b.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just go ahead and splurge on a Brigg or a Fox. I just bought my first Brigg after carrying a Brooks Brothers "fit up" wood shaft for years. The Brigg is a one piece all wood hickory. It opens and closes so smoothly and certainly handles the wind and heavy rain. I had it out this morning in a big storm in Baltimore. Worked great.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I own a few Shedrain umbrellas. These have overlapping vents to allow wind to pass through without breaking the umbrella. But like anything, there are limits to its effectiveness. I'm particularly fond of the large portable version. Gives me plenty of coverage and it folds into my briefcase.

These are not wind proof umbrellas, but rather wind resistant. If the wind is blowing 50-60 mph, no umbrella is going to keep someone dry.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

JWM1960 said:


> Just go ahead and splurge on a Brigg or a Fox. I just bought my first Brigg after carrying a Brooks Brothers "fit up" wood shaft for years. The Brigg is a one piece all wood hickory. It opens and closes so smoothly and certainly handles the wind and heavy rain. I had it out this morning in a big storm in Baltimore. Worked great.


Well if I'm going for the umbrella gusto, the Brigg No. 103 with the solid English silver handle would be the one to get. 

Seriously though, for anything over $150 I'd need to conduct a personal test of said umbrella in actual wind conditions at my place of employment. Today would be a good day (rain and 45MPH gusts). If anyone has access to a selection of Brigg and Fox umbrellas and would be willing to let me borrow one for a few weeks to see if it holds up, I'd appreciate it. If it survives, I can guarantee a sale. 

Back to the sub-$50 umbrellas, has anyone tried one of those teardrop Senz umbrellas? It looks interesting, and is weird enough that my coworkers would certainly say that of all the people they know, the one person who would show up with such an odd umbrella would be me.

https://design.spotcoolstuff.com/wind-proof/worlds-best/senz-umbrella

Oh, I just want to add that I completely agree that using an umbrella in a steady 40MPH wind would be just about useless. The only way to stay dry would be to wear a full-body rainsuit. Maybe one of those outfits the crab fishermen on Deadliest Catch wear. My concern is that even in a light 5MPH breeze, the terrain where I work lends itself to frequent gusts. My cheap free umbrella will survive the normal rain, but every time I use it one of the dreaded gusts will turn it inside out. The problem is, the only thing worse than looking like a nitwit with an inside out umbrella, would be looking like a nitwit in a Deadliest Catch fishing outfit.:icon_jokercolor:

andy b.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2011)

I’ve bought my at Mirror Reader Offers. I have no problems with it and I do really sure it’s the most secure umbrella I’ve ever used.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Jelly,

Now that's my price range! I still haven't decided which umbrella to purchase, and several guys I work with keep trying to get me to get the Senz. They want me to be the guinea pig to see if it actually works.

andy b.


----------



## pycraft (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to recommend Knirps for seriously over-engineered German umbrellas. I've been using a Big Duomatic for a while and am very happy with it. It came recommended at James Smith; if we're talking umbrella, I strongly suggest buying it at James Smith and Sons on New Oxford St.

For those unaware, James Smith (https://www.james-smith.co.uk/) has been selling umbrellas - and pretty much only umbrellas - for nearly 200 years. There is something wonderful about that; I once went in for a browse, made a casual comment about handles to one of the assistants, and got a fascinating 15-minute lecture on the woods involved in umbrella construction. I never buy anywhere else; it's a bit of a pilgrimage. One of their solid-stick umbrellas (cut to fit your height) was the treat I bought myself when I reached full professor - though I doubt it'd be happy with the wind speed discussed in the original post.


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

I have a Shedrain that I have been using for at least 5 years and it has never failed.


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Top Guns,
> 
> I wasn't sure from your comments, have you used the ShedRain, WindPro and WindJammer? I did see the WindJammer in a search, but not the others. I was just asking because I was looking for personal experience, not anything from online reviews or such (not that this isn't an "online review", but I tend to trust the reviews of members here  ).
> 
> andy b.


Hi Andy. Sorry I didn't see the request earlier--YES, I currently use a Shedrain so I speak from my personal experience. I can't speak for sustained 40 mph winds or horizontal driving rain, but on the windy, rainy days that I have used it I have had no issues.


----------



## kakinuma-kun (May 7, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^. Our friend the Earl is spot-on with his assessment.
> During the 14 or so years I was working out of the Federal Building in Chicago, I carried a windproof version of a Totes umbrella. It was not fancy and as I recall it was not expensive. It actually failed four or five times, under assault by Chicago's infamous wind gusts! However, each time it failed, Totes would replace the umbrella, free of charge and without complaint. Good value, methinks!


+1 on the Totes umbrella.

I've had mine for about six years of normal use and it still looks great with no mechanical failures.


----------



## David22 (May 9, 2011)

did you say windproof ?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Having braved the rain and winds of NYC for many years the best protection was a hat and a raincoat. Just take a look at the discarded umbrellas in the garbage cans along Broadway and Madison Ave. Use a cab if you can find one in the rain.


So true, umbrellas always seemed kind of unnecessary and cumbersome to me. Find a good hat and jacket and you should be set. This is after 4 years of experience living in the "windiest" cities in their respective countries, Chicago in the US and Trieste in Italy.

Also, somewhat related note, just saw the episode of Mythbusters that proves you stay drier walking through a rain storm than jogging or running. Interesting stuff.


----------



## anselmw (Jul 5, 2005)

I can't remember the model but the totes outlet carries numerous windproof ones, I have a couple and they work fine and they are compact as well.


----------



## shellyku (May 18, 2012)

I prefer compact windproof umbrella, folding and easy to take. As for capability of wind resistance, I hope the frame and ribs are strong enough.:biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

anselmw said:


> I can't remember the model but the totes outlet carries numerous windproof ones, I have a couple and they work fine and they are compact as well.


...and they really do honor their lifetime guarantee. Mine has been replaced several times during the time I have owned a Totes Windproof...perhaps the best $26 (I think it was) that I've ever spent! :thumbs-up:


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Went to ebay and Vickisbargainstore had a windjammer for $18.50 shipped and that was a great price for a big umbrella with some wind resistant qualities. Someone stole my last golf/graphite shaft umbrella at court so I do not want to spend a ton.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

shellyku said:


> I prefer compact windproof umbrella, folding and easy to take. As for capability of wind resistance, I hope the frame and ribs are strong enough.:biggrin:


I like small compact umbrellas, it's easy to carry and you can put it in your book bag when you're finished with it.


----------



## Robert Patrick (Apr 14, 2004)

Tiger said:


> My Gustbuster broke after a few usages. Sent it in for a replacement; that one broke soon after as well. Formerly made in USA, now made in China, but I'm not sure that made a difference. Bottom line: not worth the money!


I was going to suggest Gustbuster but maybe they have gone downhill. I have lost more of them and I have broken but I cannot recall ever testing them in a REALLY stiff wind. I have had my latest ones for several years - I wonder when they offshored?


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a Senz.it is aerodynamically shaped and has been good in high winds.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

The allegedly wind proof Totes umbrella is also called the doorman. Retails for under $30 on amazon.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

As an addendum to my previous comment I have no idea if the totes doorman is wind proof or not. I added 'allegedly' due to other commentators input that no umbrella is wind proof. 

I have a Totes umbrella that, while not wind proof, has been fairly reliable in a a fairly windy city (Cleveland) for the past two years.


----------

